# Boxing



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For those of you that like boxing matches the 1st professinal boxing show in Egypt will be held on the 29th September at the Iberotel Le Passage Heliopolis Cairo.
4 World class fights to be shown.

Sorry I don't know times or prices but you can phone 0100470085 for details 

Maiden


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Darn it! I wont be there until the week after  maybe it will be televised and I could download it somehow.


----------

